

GitHub is "Experiencing problems" :( - 10dpd
https://status.github.com/

======
new299
Scheduled maintenance? <https://status.github.com>

"13:16 UTCAs per our scheduled window, we are starting brief database
maintenance. GitHub will be in maintenance mode for approximately 10 minutes."

~~~
aberatiu
Still in maintenance. It already exceeded 10 minutes

~~~
new299
yep now:

"13:36 UTC We're continuing database maintenance and remain in maintenance
mode. We'll update as we return to normal operation."

I need push ma code. ^^

------
stephenr
But git is distributed so this shouldn't be a problem right?

